

The Negro Motorist Green Book, 1949 - pessimizer
http://www.autolife.umd.umich.edu/Race/R_Casestudy/Negro_motorist_green_bk.htm

======
pessimizer
discovered through [http://thegrio.com/2013/11/13/seeking-help-while-black-
renis...](http://thegrio.com/2013/11/13/seeking-help-while-black-renisha-
mcbride-tragedy-is-nothing-new-for-black-america/)

